# DIY cam positioning sensor (hall sensor)



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

A few people have asked me how to do this. So i'll make a short write-up. This is very simple to do. Shouldn't take more than 10minutes. I was throwing a cam positioning sensor fault code, this fixed it.
1. Remove engine cover, and remove timing belt shield, there are two tabs.








2. Notice the bolts, i think they are 13mm. Also pull the clip out of the electrical sensor making sure not to drop it.








3. Remove/replace, install in reverse order.


----------



## FuzzyVW537 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (igotaprestent4u)*

cool


----------



## ruetzal (Dec 17, 2007)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (igotaprestent4u)*

save just in case.. pulled this code after my timing belt and waterpump were replaced and started with not everything back together, so cleared the code and we will see if it comes back


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (igotaprestent4u)*

For the connector, you don't have to remove the clip, you can actually push it in to release and it'll stay attached to the connector. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor ([email protected])*

that sensor have my initials on it?















nice write up. 


_Modified by mirror at 10:38 AM 6-13-2008_


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_that sensor have my initials on it?















nice write up. 

_Modified by mirror at 10:38 AM 6-13-2008_

the one coming out did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (igotaprestent4u)*

I'm getting code related to Cam Positioning Sensor. My local shop wants close to 1k to replace both the sensor and hydraulic unit. 
When I asked them to replace the sensor first, they insist that both parts are sold as one from VW ($399 to $450 alone for the two parts) ...is that true?
I'm dying to give this a shot.


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (jettaturbokid30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaturbokid30* »_I'm getting code related to Cam Positioning Sensor. My local shop wants close to 1k to replace both the sensor and hydraulic unit. 
When I asked them to replace the sensor first, they insist that both parts are sold as one from VW ($399 to $450 alone for the two parts) ...is that true?
I'm dying to give this a shot.

not true, i bought the sensor from mjm autohaus for like 80 or so.


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (jettaturbokid30)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettaturbokid30* »_I'm getting code related to Cam Positioning Sensor. My local shop wants close to 1k to replace both the sensor and hydraulic unit. 
When I asked them to replace the sensor first, they insist that both parts are sold as one from VW ($399 to $450 alone for the two parts) ...is that true?
I'm dying to give this a shot.
 your getting hosed.







I know because this is the work I do.


----------



## jettaturbokid30 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (DubGray1.8T)*

Luckly, I have not committed to having my car fixed by them. BTW, how difficult is it to swap out the hydro unit?


----------



## DubGray1.8T (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (jettaturbokid30)*

depends on who does it. Lets just say it cam be done removing only one cam. Most won't do it that way though. I would say 2.5-3 hrs would be fair shop time on that


----------



## Rippinralf (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (DubGray1.8T)*

I think you may have re-installed the 2 bolts backwards.


----------



## CamaroSS (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (Rippinralf)*

Just bought a 01 gti 1.8t. It has a light on and the code is for the cam sensor. Is this the same procedure for replacing it? How would i reset the light in the dash?


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (Rippinralf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rippinralf* »_I think you may have re-installed the 2 bolts backwards.









Yeah, the 2 bolts are 10mm, and the single bolt holding the actual wheel on the camshaft is a single 13mm bolt. 
I'm sure whoever is doing the install can figure that out though.


----------



## CamaroSS (Jun 18, 2009)

Ill be doing the install. Im just asking because the vw dealer said it would take 2 to 3 hours to replace at 100 bucks an hour plus 170 for the sensor. if all it takes is 20 min of my time i see no reason to pay a vw dealer to bend me over and have their way. how do i reset the light?


----------



## CamaroSS (Jun 18, 2009)

how do i reset the light?


----------



## number1275 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (CamaroSS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CamaroSS* »_how do i reset the light?

vag-com


----------



## CamaroSS (Jun 18, 2009)

if i dont have vag-com. how can i reset it?


----------



## alleghenyman (Nov 20, 2003)

*Re: (CamaroSS)*

You can reset it if you take it to autozone and scan the code - they will let you use the code scanner for free.


----------



## Ltownhockey17 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: DIY cam positioning sensor (igotaprestent4u)*

watching. im also throwing a code for a cam postiion sensor


----------



## Aldeezy (Mar 23, 2011)

*you da man!!*

same code comes up for me; i've been looking for this FOR A WHILE! had no idea it was right there lmao thanks man, idk what i'd do w/o everyones write ups and VWVORTEX!!! :beer:


----------



## G-Shock (Jun 14, 2002)

Thanks for the write up finally going to get that code fixed.


----------



## Jenvr6 (Dec 17, 2011)

*vr6 cam sensor?*

My engine doesn't look like the one pictured above, I have an 01 GTI Vr6. Yesterday I put octane boost in the tank for the first time, and today the engine made a different sound, and threw a code for camshaft position sensor. I'm wondering, a) are the two related? and b) where is the sensor??? I've heard that it is near the timing belt (left side of engine) and I've heard its on the distributor side (right side of engine.) 

Any help would be much appreciated.

Jen


----------



## 20vnick (Mar 28, 2011)

take offf the ground!!!!


----------



## TrainerCTZ (Oct 16, 2012)

*Thanks for post!*

I recently bought a 2003 Gti. The previous owner had the camshaft position sensor as well as the timing belt and some other work done totaling over 3k. However it is still throwing this code for camshaft position sensor.

I took it to Pep Boys and they cleared the code only to have it return about 25 driving miles later.

Any thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

A usual suspect would be the timing registrations among crank, belt, exhaust cam & intake cam. Odds are that when the t-belt was done, a tooth got missed somewhere. It's a common mistake and easily remedied by a competent tech.


----------



## VW Angel 2013 (Oct 28, 2013)

*Same problem, different Car...*

Sorry, guys Im not the best at navigating the site. But it sounds like a lot of people that know about these things have replied to this thread, so please HELP! I have a 3.6 2006 Passat and we just replaced this sensor (after getting the engine code/the only code) from the diag. tool at AutoZone. We replaced the sensor with one off Amazon and now engine won't start. It turns over, but wont start. What should we do next?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

Disconnect the sensor from the harness and attempt to start. Repeat the attempt a couple of times until the motor starts. The ECU needs a couple of tries at guessing the camshaft(s) position but will catch on quickly. If it doesn't start with the sensor disconnected you have an issue elsewhere in the motor.


----------



## vroomstick (Feb 19, 2013)

I was replacing my camshaft sensor and that stupid little clip that holds the sensor to the connector fell off into the nether regions of the engine bay.. is there a part number where I can buy just that clip?


----------

